# Homeade Vacuum



## LeveeBreak (Oct 13, 2008)

Has anyone ever made a homemade vacuum system?


----------



## residentfetii (Oct 13, 2008)

Every day...


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I guess so...
I used vacuum pumps in the garage for many years, and I used to do the marsh mellow in a jar thing to freak people out before the vacuum packers cam out and messed that trick up for me!

Vacuum pumps can be made out of any small air compressor, just connect to the 'Intake' or 'Suction' side and you are off to the races!

Now I work for a company that makes 'Air Bag Suspensions For Hot Rods'....
Small, strong, 12 Volt electric compressors out the bung hole now that will do both pressure and suction.

What were you needing to know?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Like those home vacuum systems they had in the 80's that ran tubes through the walls or what are you talking about?


----------

